# Scareware scammers adopt cold call tactics



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Scareware scammers are phoning up prospective marks in an effort to frighten people into buying software that has little or no value or utility.

Rogue security (AKA scareware) packages are a growing problem. The number of such bogus packages in circulation rose from 2,850 in July to 9,287 in December 2008, tripling in number in just six months, according to the latest figures from the Anti-Phishing Working Group. Earlier this week Microsoft said that its malicious software removal tool had picked up two rogue scareware packages, FakeXPA and FakeSecSen, on more than 1.5 million PCs in the second half of 2008 alone. Some of these instances were probably trial versions of the rogue anti-malware utilities, but their sheer number illustrates the potential value of the market.

The growing trade in scareware is partly being driven by the gaming of search engines to direct surfers to sites peddling scareware. Such black-hat search engine optimisation techniques are often themed around a breaking news event, such as the Conficker worm or the recent death of actress Natasha Richardson.

While the internet has been the traditional route to market for cybercrooks peddling scareware, some have begun using high-pressure telephone sales techniques. A Reg reader said his mother got a cold call peddling scareware on Thursday. "My mum just had a call from someone claiming that there was something wrong with her computer. Luckily she was busy and called me," our reader Jamie writes.

He warned her that the ruse was a scam after searching for information on the net and finding a story by H-security on the tactic, dating back to last month. H-Security reports that scammers phone up to warn victims that their PCs are infected and might become damaged beyond repair unless they purchase security software of questionable utility.

Callers pretend to come from an outfit called supportonclick.com, according to a warning by Staffordshire Council Trading Standards (here).

Supportonclick.com is becoming notorious outside the UK.

A blog posting about Supportonclick by website developer Steven Burn reports that scammers occasionally pose as representives of the legitimate anti-malware publisher Malwarebytes. Burn lists several telephone numbers associated with the scam in locations including the US, UK, Canada and Australia. The Supportonclick.com domain is registered to Pecon Software Ltd in India.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/04/10/supportonclick_scareware_scam/


----------



## Dani09 (Jun 11, 2009)

I got a call from these support o click guys. they asked me if my computer was running slow. It really was running slow. I am nagged by my slow machine for quite sometime. So I said Yes. The guys were quite helpful, and helped me fix it in a few minutes.

Now the machine considerably faster. I dont understand, if they are offering good service for money, how can they be regarded as scammers?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Did you read the report above? Are you aware of the number of systems we see infected by scareware?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I'm going to phone them (use *67 of course) and have a bit of fun.

wow I just phoned them, with *67

Here are the phone numbers so you guys can have some fun.
I will try to again to get help and then try to order a pizza whenever I feel like it and say its very rude to ask for my private info.


781 452 0714 (USA)
347 289 3770(USA)
212 796 0581
16468849561 (USA) Newyork
647 722 8426(Canada)
01274 - 900 834(UK)
2801 475 93(Australia)


----------



## lauraashley (Jul 29, 2009)

This is damn scary. I have used their services. They did not take any money though. They said I was on some "trial period". Will they come back and keep bugging?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If you get a company who says that your internet is down or anything don't believe even if they say they are your ISP. It is easier to just politely (or not hang up and call a number you know is legit and speak to a representative.


----------



## lauraashley (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your advice. Would keep that in mind. I interacted with them as they were polite and did install an Antivirus following which my machine has stopped showing popups and those unknown icons my desktop had started showing.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Which Anti Virus program did you install?


----------



## lauraashley (Jul 29, 2009)

That was a Panda Internet Security


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok thats a good anti Virus and did you install it from the main site here? Panda AV

The main thing is to remember with your privacy and data, double check your source and a random phone call telling you something is wrong on a secure system is doubtful. A ISP company can tell if your computer is a "zombie" by the amount of traffic and where it is going but they should not have any idea what is physically going on in your computer. 

Be Warned, and ask questions!


----------



## lauraashley (Jul 29, 2009)

No, Panda was downloading virus. My hard disk had crashed. Now, after i spoke to SupportOnClick, I have a McAfee. Its been good in removing malware and spyware. Thats the reason i am asking.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Please uninstall Mcafee with revo uninstaller. You do know that Mcafee is a horrible anti virus that will just chug your system and stop programs and games from working properly?

Try NOD32 trial


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

Dani09 said:


> I got a call from these support o click guys. they asked me if my computer was running slow. It really was running slow. I am nagged by my slow machine for quite sometime. So I said Yes. The guys were quite helpful, and helped me fix it in a few minutes.
> 
> Now the machine considerably faster. I dont understand, if they are offering good service for money, how can they be regarded as scammers?


Joins the forum, just to say something positive about con artists high-pressure tactics to scare people into slowing down their systems.


----------



## lauraashley (Jul 29, 2009)

Uninstalled Mcafee. Now what? Do i go for a Norton? Is it better than Panda?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

See here for some alternatives

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------

